# Oh Boy, a cuban source!



## y3n0 (Oct 14, 2006)

Found this thread on a different forum and came across a solicitor of "Cubies" as he calls em. I will not display the address eventhough anyone with common sense will get what kind of a hack-site this is.

Here are a few snippets from their FAQ. Enjoy!



> *Is it legal to buy Cuban Gerbils for my personal pleasure?*
> 
> No
> 
> ...


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I didn't read the excerpt, but _I_ call them cubies, damnit.


----------



## y3n0 (Oct 14, 2006)

Ivory Tower said:


> I didn't read the excerpt, but _I_ call them cubies, damnit.


Sorry if I've offended--I've just never heard of that term before!


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

y3n0 said:


> Sorry if I've offended--I've just never heard of that term before!


I'm just kidding around, just being silly--although I really do call them cubies.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks like someone just won Carlos' contest


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

o And the winner is ???


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

The legal talk is outdated and BS for the most part. DOJ has nothing to do with the cuban cigars now... DHS is who would enforce this.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> Looks like someone just won Carlos' contest


I'm not sure if this one really counts (I have my fingers crossed).  If a mod does some editing, I guess we'll know for sure.


----------



## y3n0 (Oct 14, 2006)

What's the "Carlos Contest" that you're referring to? 

Anyway, I don't know if I was being too vague with my original post. I just found it funny that this vendor can post such blatant innaccuracies!


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

y3n0 said:


> What's the "Carlos Contest" that you're referring to?
> 
> Anyway, I don't know if I was being too vague with my original post. I just found it funny that this vendor can post such blatant innaccuracies!


First of all when it comes to source posts just make sure to read all the sticky's. Start in this forum for instance. Second, here's the contest. And I do agree that those are rediculous comments.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

StudentSmoker said:


> I'm not sure if this one really counts (I have my fingers crossed).  If a mod does some editing, I guess we'll know for sure.


He's a 12 so no luck. :r


----------



## y3n0 (Oct 14, 2006)

But it was 10 when I posted it! :al


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

y3n0 said:


> Found this thread on a different forum and came across a solicitor of "Cubies" as he calls em. I will not display the address eventhough anyone with common sense will get what kind of a hack-site this is.
> 
> Here are a few snippets from their FAQ. Enjoy!


Is it legal to buy Cuban Gerbils for my personal pleasure?

No

Am I a newbie posting things I shouldn't?

Yes

Cuban Gerbils they're not just sexual playthings. They have real feelings.

:r :r :r nice job Da Klugs, I needed an early morning laugh!!!!!


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

His RG goes up why!!!???


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> His RG goes up why!!!???


Why? Because of his cool Avatar!


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

Thurm15 said:


> Why? Because of his cool Avatar!


thats gotta be a joke


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

I chose today too lol, doh 

andy


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> His RG goes up why!!!???


Probably because someone was in a hurry to ding him messed up and accidently gave him RG.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Probably because someone was in a hurry to ding him messed up and accidently gave him RG.


do we know it went up? How can you tell it wasn't 12 when he posted?


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

y3n0 said:


> But it was 10 when I posted it! :al


Proof


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

If its worth anything, I saw it at 10 right after the post!



Just my .02


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

anybody got a ding power of 2? That would solve all the problems...Just kidding guys


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

If it means anything, I posted shortly after this thread was started and the RG was 10. I glanced at the post, but didn't see any source named or question asked about any potential source. It looked like he was poking fun at some anonymouns shipping policy.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> anybody got a ding power of 2? That would solve all the problems...Just kidding guys


Nope mine is only one.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> His RG goes up why!!!???


Because it was funny and not malicious. Because the only real thing wrong with it was a bit of tangential granularity on things which hit a bit too close to home for many here.

No biggie. Seems like a nice guy. Just having a bit of fun vs deleting the post.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Very nice edit Klugs.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> His RG goes up why!!!???


Because he's good enough, he's smart enough, and doggone it, people like him.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> Because he's good enough, he's smart enough, and doggone it, people like him.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

and now it's 17 ... people really like him ...


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Because he's good enough, he's smart enough, and doggone it, people like him.


good enough? what the hecks that supposed to mean? How do you know hes smart enough? Smart enough for what?


----------



## y3n0 (Oct 14, 2006)

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> good enough? what the hecks that supposed to mean? How do you know hes smart enough? Smart enough for what?


I was smart enough to realize that Cuban gerbils have feelings too. :sl


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> Smart enough for what?


To not get all hot and bothered by the rg system. :r

:ms NCRM


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

>>a bit of tangential granularity on things<<

Gawrsh! He sure does talk purdy!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> good enough? what the hecks that supposed to mean? How do you know hes smart enough? Smart enough for what?


Look at XXX's post right after mine...It is a line from SNL character Stuart Smalley. Might be time for a Valium.....me, not you SF182.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> good enough? what the hecks that supposed to mean? How do you know hes smart enough? Smart enough for what?


 Maybe because he uses apostrophes? 



NCRadioMan said:


> To not get all hot and bothered by the rg system. :r
> 
> :ms NCRM


:r

SF: don't worry so much about RG--it really isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Might be time for a Valium.....me, not you SF182.


:r I could go for one and a martini right now.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

StudentSmoker said:


> :r I could go for one and a martini right now.


Great minds think alike! :r


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

StudentSmoker said:


> :r I could go for one and a martini right now.


Now that's an idea I could get behind.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

croatan said:


> Now that's an idea I could get behind.


Getting fellow CS members drunk and then getting BEHIND them is not something that looks good to the newbs. Please keep you escapades in male bonding in PM's. For the sake of us with weak stomachs.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Getting fellow CS members drunk and then getting BEHIND them is not something that looks good to the newbs. Please keep you escapades in male bonding in PM's. For the sake of us with weak stomachs.


:r :r ...


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Getting fellow CS members drunk and then getting BEHIND them is not something that looks good to the newbs. Please keep you escapades in male bonding in PM's. For the sake of us with weak stomachs.


You liked it last time we went camping...


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

croatan said:


> You liked it last time we went camping...


Only because you wore that sheep costume.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Only because you wore that sheep costume.


Baaaaaaah!


----------



## y3n0 (Oct 14, 2006)

Oh my--what have I started?!

o


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Oh yeah, it's turning into another one of THOSE threads. The Official Banter with...what the F*** is this thread about?


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

what is it about gerbils that brings out the wit in people?

is it cuz they're soft and furry? 
...cause they're small and compressible?
...cause it huntin' season?

or maybe it was the use of "cubie"


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

croatan said:


> You liked it last time we went camping...


Whoa! Might I suggest you boyz get a room?


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

donp said:


> Whoa! Might I suggest you boyz get a room?


WAIT!!!! Is this not the Banter with IceHog thread???? 
Boy am I embarrassed.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> WAIT!!!! Is this not the Banter with IceHog thread????
> Boy am I embarrassed.


:r :r Self burns are always the best!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> WAIT!!!! Is this not the Banter with IceHog thread????
> Boy am I embarrassed.


Don't be...only I am allowed to be the d.b. in that thread!  :r


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

Ah ain't never had no Cuban gerbil before. Is it true they give ya "twang"? Or maybe that was "Sweet Twang". Sometimes ah gets confused.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Ashcan Bill said:


> Ah ain't never had no Cuban gerbil before. Is it true they give ya "twang"? Or maybe that was "Sweet Twang". Sometimes ah gets confused.


Them cubie gerbies as I like to call them sure can make you pluck your magic twanger...


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Them cubie gerbies as I like to call them sure can make you pluck your magic twanger...


Totally confused ... down here the cubies play ball at Wrigley and the gerble used to be one of their coaches.

But ... please be careful ... plucking your magic twanger can make you go blind. Funny, the cubies never that had effect on me. :dr


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Because it was funny and not malicious. Because the only real thing wrong with it was a bit of tangential granularity on things which hit a bit too close to home for many here.
> 
> No biggie. Seems like a nice guy. Just having a bit of fun vs deleting the post.


Still not as good as "Used Thongs". That was a classic.


----------

